# Sultans



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this breed? Are they easy to keep? What size eggs do they lay? Are they pretty friendly?

I was curious about them because someone has one for sale plus two other chickens. I thought about maybe buying them. But I was not real sure about the Sultan. The other two hens are a Orpington and a Dominique.


----------



## Shumaker (Sep 25, 2012)

All I know is that they are a very unique breed of poultry and they aren't that common. When in good feather, they are head turners. I'd image that they are difficult to maintain though. They tend to look delicate and not very preditor savy. If you choose to get the birds, good luck with them.


----------

